# Comment lire des mkv



## turok1511 (5 Septembre 2011)

Allo j ai xbmc installer mais il ne reconnais pas tout les format comme mkv mp4 
Il as tu un commande a ajouter pour ajouter les codec de ses format ou je pourrais les trouver merci


----------



## Rem64 (6 Septembre 2011)

euh. Si !!! XBMC lit les MKV et les mp4. Par contre quel est le codec dans ton Mkv car un mkv c'est pas un format c'est un conteneur et il est possible que xbmc ne le gère pas.


----------

